# Best filling glaze?



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Silver under clearcoat- What would you recommend for filling fine marring/swirls peeps? LSP will be wax.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

50cal filler glaze is very good indeed:thumb:


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

PSR or Amigo (In this order)


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

50 cal crushes other glazes on its filling ability imo


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

50 cal of AF glaze both great at filling


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> 50cal filler glaze is very good indeed:thumb:


Definitely *THIS!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Still rate glare micro and pro for long term filling ability, especially if you have a machine


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> 50 cal crushes other glazes on its filling ability imo


Cover-Up Filler Glaze - crushing other glazes since July 2014. :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

the fact that it was hand applied and it covered all the minor wash swirls etc with 1 coat
very impressive stuff


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

what about trying this.. i personally haven't tried it but looks interesting

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=ag


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

when one of mine friends will be in UK, will try to get one bottle for my cars 

50-cal glaze


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

greymda said:


> when one of mine friends will be in UK, will try to get one bottle for my cars
> 
> 50-cal glaze


They are based in Belfast- perhaps pre order for delivery to someone you know in the UK?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

greymda said:


> when one of mine friends will be in UK, will try to get one bottle for my cars
> 
> 50-cal glaze


Where are you greymda?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Where are you greymda?


Moldova, Republic of


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

greymda said:


> Moldova, Republic of


Oh, I see you problems there then.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

greymda said:


> Moldova, Republic of


Am sure 50cal will sort you out:thumb:


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Just been given some 50.cal filler glaze. There does not seem to be much
information on it.

Is it Carnauba or acrylic based ?

Will it go underneath or on top of finishes without detriment ?

Have checked 50.cal website but no details.:tumbleweed:

Dogfox


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

An alternative to the above mentioned products is One Grand Glaze, it will hide everything smaller than panel gaps.

No idea about availability elsewhere in the world though


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> Cover-Up Review here.
> 
> There's a link in that thread to a full detail on a black car...
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve, I had read that some time ago but I see it has been updated
now :wave:
When I get a new product I now write up a short description in my "Detailing Notes" on its base constituents & criteria to avoid making some of the basic
mistakes I made when I first became interested in "Attention to Detail"

From the helpful thread replies :-

"It can be coated with any Carnauba based wax"
" it is not oil or polymer based, it has no cleaners or abrasives but has some leveling & anti deposition agents"

I remain unsure if it bonds to/with sealants ?
I suppose that depends on the sealant base?
Dogfox


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

"Best filling glaze"

There is no such thing as best as this is an individual call to make based on your specific.


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> The problem with most sealants is that they seem to need a path to the
> clearcoat for them to bond properly. Quite often their solvents will simply
> remove anything that's in the way of that objective. Optimum's Optiseal is a
> good candidate for doing just that. While I was very impressed with the finish
> ...


Noted thank you. I currently progressively layer Prima Amigo with FK1000p
which is pleasing on my dark car.



> Generally speaking, it seems that Cover-Up seems to work best with carnauba
> based LSPs and it certainly helps enhance both the colour richness and depth,
> although the latter is just an optical illusion. There _may_ be a short curtail
> of the protection longevity, but I think that's more than made up for by the
> quality of the finish. It seems capable of masking a multitude of defects.


That will be the route I will take first then.



> Many of the modern carnauba waxes are able to challenge a number of
> sealants for longevity these days anyway. The ADS Obsidian, for example,
> should give you around 4 months, washing aggression dependent. On top of
> Cover-Up maybe a few weeks less, but I think that length of time is probably
> ...


Detailed advice much appreciated & will be taken thank you Steve.

Dogfox


----------

